# Single Turbo S4



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi all, just wanted to share one of my latest project with you guys. These pics are just mock up ones, i will post more pics of the finished product later.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow bad ass. looks like the DP is going to be a tight fit. Can you put pics of the exhaust turbo mani up? what are the goals for this car?


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

Bluegrape2 said:


> Wow bad ass. looks like the DP is going to be a tight fit. Can you put pics of the exhaust turbo mani up? what are the goals for this car?


I will post up some more pics later on with the manifolds and turbo up pipe. DP not so bad.
No big plans as it is a DD that had a bad turbo, instead of putting wins we went with the single.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome! Subscribedopcorn:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Wracking my brain on how you routed the header from the drivers side


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wracking my brain on how you routed the header from the drivers side


Should have some interesting spool characteristics


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

masterqaz said:


> Should have some interesting spool characteristics


No doubt. I'm in for more info on this one. opcorn:


----------



## jvnorto (Dec 19, 2011)

please post moar!


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Very intrigued... opcorn:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

as far as I know hes got this on the back burner. He has a very busy shop. And he still has r32 turbo he needs to get back on the road:laugh:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome project opcorn:


----------

